# Video: Motor Trend Ultimate Drag Race Pits Audi R8 GT Against Nearly Every Current Exotic



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

So if had an R8 GT and an airport booked, what would you do? Well, if you're the guys at Motor Trend you'd first give it to editor * Mike Febbo to log an in-depth analysis of the car *. Then, schedules permitting, you might pit it against ten other cars you might have around the office... like maybe a BMW 1M, Ford Mustang Boss 302 Laguna Seca, Porsche 911 GT3 RS, Chevrolet Corvette Z06, Ferrari 458 Italia, Nissan GTR, Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG, Lexus LF-A, Porsche Cayman R and a Lotus Evora S.

How'd it do? We'll give you just a hint... the stats: 11.5 seconds @125.1 mph. Watch below for more.


----------

